

Get your SaaS off my cloud - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/05/11/get-your-saas-off-my-cloud.aspx

======
pie
I'd have to agree - the only thing more annoying than the overuse of industry
buzzwords is the INCORRECT overuse of industry buzzwords. It's always
disheartening to see business analysts who have no idea what they're talking
about, although it's something of an ego boost to those entrepreneurs out
there with actual skill and know-how.

------
ssharp
While it may not fit the "definition" (not sure who is really authorized to
define what the cloud is and isn't), it has gained acceptance by a vast
majority of people that SaaS is a cloud service. The most growth "in the
cloud" is going to come from there. The market for IaaS is relatively limited
in size and growth (though it still has tons of room), and PaaS is even more
limited.

The markets are pretty clear in size...SaaS touches everyone. IaaS touches IT
departments and PaaS touches developers. It's not hard to see what SaaS gets
so much attention, followed by IaaS and very little attention to PaaS.

